# Dance of the Sugar Plum Fairy (The Nutcracker)



## Karen99 (Dec 11, 2015)

Pure holiday magic..


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 11, 2015)

Great video, Karen - thank you.

That final sequence with her going around in a circle was impressive as all get-out!


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 11, 2015)

Glad you enjoyed it, Phil.  She is amazing...


----------



## jujube (Dec 11, 2015)

Simply breathtaking. 

A couple of years ago, I was up late and there was several hours of Nutcracker excerpts done by ballet companies all over the world.  Some were very grand, some were quite simple, but one was, for lack of a better term, _mondo bizarro_.  For the life of me, I can't remember what company it was, but the set was very stark, everyone was wearing white underwear (yep - boxers, tighty-whities, bras and panties) and the Nutcracker had a quite prominent cloth penis and testicles sewn onto his Fruit of the Looms.   I guess there's something for everyone out there....


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 11, 2015)

LOL - sounds like a Twyla Tharp or Martha Graham production ...


----------



## Falcon (Dec 11, 2015)

I *HATE*that word  "nutcracker" !


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 11, 2015)

Falcon said:


> I *HATE*that word  "nutcracker" !



Why?

Sounds like you might have some latent testicle torsion phobia ...


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 11, 2015)

Lovely! I attended a live performance of he Nutcracker years ago. Unforgettable.


----------

